# Nigerian Dwarf - when will she kid? - two babies born today!



## marshmellow (May 30, 2009)

Hi, 

I am hoping to lean on some goat experts here.  Here is the back story,  I bought this goat in early Feb, she was already pregnant and actually had kidded about six weeks previous and it died.  Her previous owners didn't seem to care much and ran her with the bucks right after.  

It seems like she is getting close and I am so worried.  I want to be there so things have a chance of turning out ok this time. 

By looking at her can any of you tell how long we have left.  Right now I am checking on her several times a night - can I stop doing this for another couple of weeks?  I am reading into everything she does and have been convinced she was in labor a dozen times already 

thank you so much in advance




















_Edited to fix pic link_


----------



## bheila (May 30, 2009)

It doesn't look like she's loosing her plug yet.  She also needs to fill her bag a lot more.  It could be a few more weeks.  But then you never know  I'm a big help right?  I'd say a few weeks at least.


----------



## helmstead (May 31, 2009)

I think you have 2-3 weeks.  What you're looking for is an udder filling, big time, to the point where it's hard and warm (it will be noticeable, like it doubles overnight type of deal).  Also, check her ligs once or twice a day - when they start to get softer is when you start to watch more closely.  

Really...she might not be due until July...but I really think mid to late June.


----------



## marshmellow (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I am breathing a sigh of relief.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 1, 2009)

You now have the perfect opportunity to feel her tendons.  Feel either side of the tail.  You will feel tendons.  When those go away and the right side lump reduces and moves towards the belly you will know you are with-in a few hours.  At about 145 days I feel every prgnant doe in the paddock, everyday, twice a day.  You can't miss.

Chris


----------



## marshmellow (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you for all the advice so far.  There is a change in her today, her udder is fuller and tight (hard and warm to the touch) and when I try to feel her ligs I am able to touch my fingers around her tail head with no resistance, I am not sure if I am doing that right though.

The big change was there was milky fluid coming from her butt area.  It wasn't a huge amount and wasn't very thick but it was there.  

Does the milky fluid mean anything - should I check on her a lot tonight?

thanks again!!


----------



## jojo@rolling acres farm (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi,

Is she "pawing" at the ground acting like she's trying to make a nest? Do you have other does in with her? Sometimes when my girls are in early labor they go off and stand in a private place by themselves. Or, if they've already been put in a stall they pick a corner and do a lot of the "raking" at the ground  - they lie down and get up...act restless. Some start "talking" to me. Sometimes the milky fluid that you describe proceeds a mucus string - a sure sign of the start of labor. Since you are not totally sure what her due date is...I don't think it would hurt to check on her tonight. The fact that her udder is changing is also a real good sign.  

 I hope you can be there when her baby/babies are born. It is awesome - they are really neat, efficient, endearing little creatures. Good luck...keep us posted!


----------



## bheila (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds like she's loosing her plug...when the goo is streaming then she's really close.  I have one doe who loses her plug 3 weeks before she kids.  Your getting closer  Keep watching her vulva for the streaming goo


----------



## marshmellow (Jun 6, 2009)

I just checked on her and she is the same.  No sign of any more fluid and she seems normal enough.
She hasn't been pawing or acting any stranger than usual, I'll check her again later just in case!

Thanks for the help AGAIN, I'll keep you posted!


----------



## jojo@rolling acres farm (Jun 7, 2009)

It seems like it'll be forever...I know. But, before you know it...that new little creature(s) will be here. I have a feeling that things will turn out just fine for you and your little doe. Try and get some sleep! I'll be watching for your next post!


----------



## lilhill (Jun 7, 2009)

All of the above are great signs to look for.  When those ligs are gone (and stay gone ... sometimes they will disappear and then pop back up), mine go into the kidding stall and on the BarnCam.  Mine usually kid within 12 hours of the disappearance of the ligs.  I think she may have a couple more weeks to go yet, but I'd continue to check her 2 or 3 times a day.  Babies soon!


----------



## marshmellow (Jun 17, 2009)

Another update today..
Sprinkle is oozing more goo from her behind and is laying down trying to stay cool in her kidding stall.  It's 100 Degrees today and miserable hot!

She is still eating and drinking and I think I finally understand what you all meant by softening ligs.  Its so different to feel her tail head now. 

I am hopeful that today is the day!!

Here is a pic I took of her udder 2 days ago.  







Wish me luck I am nervous!


----------



## mully (Jun 18, 2009)

Most does know what they are doing ...that is why she does not look nervous.  She will do just fine!!


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 18, 2009)

Seeing the udder in the first picture and the udder in the last picture you should be updating us with Kid pictures really soon.  

 
Tina               Chris


----------



## marshmellow (Jun 27, 2009)

She kidded today!!! 

Two beautiful babies!!  One boy, one girl!  Both healthy!

She did so wonderful and I got to be there thanks to the advice in this thread I knew what to look for! 

Pictures soon!!


----------



## Gone Country (Jun 27, 2009)

How exciting!!


----------



## norcal (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 28, 2009)

congrats on the baby goaties.


----------



## lilhill (Jun 28, 2009)

Congratulations on the new additions to your herd.


----------



## mully (Jun 28, 2009)

You can breath now... you both did great!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Chirpy (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats... can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## RedStickLA (Jun 28, 2009)

Congratulations!!!   

Pictures? 

Mitzi


----------

